# Piedmont thank you



## vandobob (Nov 22, 2007)

A big shout-out of thanks to whoever found my shoe and left it on the big rock at the Renold's Road ramp on Piedmont. I never expected to see that shoe again after being there a week. Kind of restores my faith in humanity. So, even though I only caught 2 three inch bluegills on a #5 skittershad, it was a great trip.
Why my shoe was in the parking lot is a long story maybe for another time.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

vandobob said:


> A big shout-out of thanks to whoever found my shoe and left it on the big rock at the Renold's Road ramp on Piedmont. I never expected to see that shoe again after being there a week. Kind of restores my faith in humanity. So, even though I only caught 2 three inch bluegills on a #5 skittershad, it was a great trip.
> Why my shoe was in the parking lot is a long story maybe for another time.



Are you the Toronto Vandobob??


----------



## vandobob (Nov 22, 2007)

Yep. Do I know you, Hatchetman ?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, we saw that shoe and wondered...now i know. Glad ya got it back.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

vandobob said:


> Yep. Do I know you, Hatchetman ?


You may or may not remember me. I sent a PM to you....


----------



## vandobob (Nov 22, 2007)

vandobob said:


> Yep. Do I know you, Hatchetman ?





TClark said:


> WOW, we saw that shoe and wondered...now i know. Glad ya got it back.


Small world, isn't it, Terry ?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

It truly is Bob! What they did to Reynolds Ramp is just short of amazing!
Hope they put in a new dock as well...with poles.


----------



## vandobob (Nov 22, 2007)

TClark said:


> It truly is Bob! What they did to Reynolds Ramp is just short of amazing!
> Hope they put in a new dock as well...with poles.


Yep, us old folks need those poles 😉


----------

